# Advice...



## Tyjax (Jul 29, 2003)

I just discovered that my best man's wife has an entire old darkroom sitting in her basement. She purchased it for 10 dollars becuase at one time she was an amateur photog. Now I am going to build a darkroom and we are going to share it. What do I need to check for or purchase new? I wil have more details about what is acctually in amongst all the stuff. But there is an enlarger, dveloping,fixing etc trays. A film developer can ( a design I have never seen.) A full set of lenses filters and safe lights. What might I be missing to set up my first dark room. I have been an avid reader of darkroom procedure for probably 5 years but have never had my own room. So, Oricat, e_,Motocon  what advice?

In retrospect perhaps I should cross post this to "What should I buy?"


----------



## oriecat (Jul 29, 2003)

First thing I can think of would be something for holding and washing prints, to keep the water moving.  What about ventilation?  Grain focuser.  Easels.  Obviously chemicals eventually once ready.  Jugs to store chemicals in.  Processing tank and spools for developing film.  Can opener for 35mm canisters.  Scissors.  Measuring cylinders.  Funnels.  Something to dry prints on and something to dry film in.  Lots of print tongs.


----------



## motcon (Jul 29, 2003)

sh*t, what happened to my post? i made a very large one...it disappeared. wtf...


----------



## motcon (Jul 29, 2003)

oh; no...here it is: you double posted (that can cause chaos, btw).

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=5311&highlight=#5311


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 30, 2003)

LOL SOrry for the confusion and thanks for the post. I didi double post on purpose and thought I made it clear I was going to do so. Sorry for the confusion.  I now have list that I am pricing. But I really need to sit down with the THREE  :shock: boxes that are down there and see what is good and what is too old. I think the whole set up is in excess of 20 30 years old. There were some medium format negatives and some sheet negatives that look like they might have come out of a Brownie or similar camera. Exciting stuff. But the dark room is on hold till I get back from my honeymoon. Dont tell HER I am looking forward to getting back to build a darkroom.


----------



## motcon (Jul 30, 2003)

secret is safe with me. 

i envy the fact that you have 3 boxes of old stuff through which you can rummage. a good percentage of 'vintage' stuff is perfectly usable unless you use metric in your darkroom.  not sure of the conditions in which it was stored, but mold may be a problem. 

please let us know what you find in there! 

when do you get married?


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 30, 2003)

Day after tomorrow. Aug. 1. And I intend to take many photographs of the honeymoon.  





Not that kind so dont get your hopes up. 



Peace out.


----------



## seedinafield (Aug 7, 2003)

an automatic timer that switches for enlarger to safe light these have controls to set time in seconds and a print button.


----------

